# Unsure about showing



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

So, I've been taking lessons for the past 4 months I think its been? My instructor and I have been working on walking, trotting, lunging and just a touch of canter work. Shes mentioned numerous times about taking me to compete in a very low level competition. Only equitation I would imagine! I'm not sure how I feel about this. I have horrible stage fright, I hate large groups of people, its just not my thing. I kind of what to have the experience of showing but I'm really not sure I actually want to show. 
The only reason I'm taking lessons is to become more confident of a rider for when I get a horse of my own again. I've learned a LOT and I'm sooo much more confident than I was when I first started but I'm still not to the point of where I think I would be comfortable with my experience (what little i have) at a show.

Anyone else have this problem?
Any suggestions?

I'm kind of worried that if I do decide to go to a show, that I'll freeze up or blank when I get there. =/


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

The first time you will want to puke. And maybe you will. It's okay though!!! The first time is always the toughest because you don't know what to expect. After that, piece of cake. And you'll know pretty quickly if showing is something you are interested in.

Give it a go. If you don't like it, don't let your trainer push you. But it really is A LOT of fun. Just know you'll be nervous initially and it gets a lot better after the first show!


----------



## Mira (Aug 4, 2008)

Just go.  Get there, maybe do showmanship to get your horse in the ring, ride around and just chill. Sign up for your classes as the day goes on so if you don't feel comfortably actually showing, no money lost.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

if you really don't want to don't force yourself but I bet you end up having a lot of fun, why not go and just watch a local schooling show and then decide.... make sure you have fun


----------



## McGregor Ranch (May 7, 2009)

I would suggest going to a very low key (no show clothes, etc required) fun show. They are pretty inexpensive (the ones around here cost only $2 a class) and most people there are pretty inexperience or have inexperienced horses. Many have walk/trot classes that don't require much except just walking and trotting the horse in the arena!


----------



## ivorygold1195 (May 27, 2009)

The first times always scary but you should at least TRY! it sooooooo fun . ak you trainer what shoiw she/he thinks you should do you first time. and about the stage frigh, i have the same thing, just imagine you and you hors eare the only ones there and its just a normal lesson and no one elso matters!
__________________________________ 
On the eight day God said "hoses shall not trot" and the GOOD horses listened!!


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

well you never know until you try! if you hate it, well you hate it, and then you'll know it's not for you! but you could try it, fall in love with it, and wonder why you haven't been showing all this time! (which is usually the case  ) i had a student who's actually quite good and has been riding for several years finally decide to try out a show this past weekend. she won her class1  chances are, if your trainer has encouraged you to do it, you're probably ready for the show ring.


----------



## xChelseaxxSmilex (May 24, 2009)

I think you should go!  You will be nervous but it's all a learning experience. Just realax and have fun!


----------

